# 38 Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe Slow Build



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

This bike will take me a while to build and a small fortune.  I figured this is a good place to slowly document the build. Here is a picture of how I first got it (original post *HERE*), and a picture of it after a light wipe down with Pledge and a nice re-chromed headset. Sorry it may take a while between posts!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*This will be a cool build*

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking forward to it.  I like the orange pins with the two tone green.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Looking forward to it.  I like the orange pins with the two tone green.




Thank you guys, I figured it would be a fun one to see come together. The pin stripes are bright red, I love this color combo. It was a frame that was partially built but never used and found in a basement of a Schwinn shop with 40 something others. It was pretty much painted, rear wheel installed but never any cups,headset, or post and it was left to rot for 70 something years. The paint is mint except for the chips and rust from laying around. Id like to build it with a lot of NOS or re-chromed parts. I will be using red repop Grand Typhoon brick tread tires because this bike will be a rider.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Finding original paint fenders and tank for that could be next to impossible! Good luck though. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

I found fenders in NOS same color from this batch I believe, I just cant afford them at the moment!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2014)

I picked up a few items for the build. I got he nice Double Adjustable form a cabe member. I got the near mint Excelsior Badge at the West Bend Swap today.


----------

